# Modena Pigeon



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Dear Pigeon Lovers

Modena Pigeon Photo with Bronze color (55 days) 

hope you like it

Regards

Mahmoud

note: if you can't see attached photo you can visit this pigeon page click here


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

Modenas are a nice breed
nice bird you have got there but not the best featured one i have seen


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

avian said:


> Modenas are a nice breed
> nice bird you have got there but not the best featured one i have seen


That's the one of the joys breeding modenas, it seems like they are always changing especialy throughout their first year. Depending on what color modena it is they can change color after their first molt.

As a modena breeder I am constantly having to remind myself to the fact that they are not finished yet. What i mean is they can look super in the nest and right after the come out and then somewheres around 6 weeks they go though what I call their teenage years, when they get long and lanky. But as they mature and reach adulthood and even a little while longer they really take on that look that modenas are noted for.

Most of the time gazzi's like this one are born polutted around the head, neck and chest and have to be trimmed to bring about the proper look the standard calls for. This one seems to be pretty clean. See what it looks like when it mature you may be suprised.

Pastor Walter
Vermont


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Pretty bird!


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Covenant Loft said:


> That's the one of the joys breeding modenas, it seems like they are always changing especialy throughout their first year. Depending on what color modena it is they can change color after their first molt.
> 
> As a modena breeder I am constantly having to remind myself to the fact that they are not finished yet. What i mean is they can look super in the nest and right after the come out and then somewheres around 6 weeks they go though what I call their teenage years, when they get long and lanky. But as they mature and reach adulthood and even a little while longer they really take on that look that modenas are noted for.
> 
> ...


I think you are right 100%


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Pretty bird!


thank you Mary


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice looking bird


----------

